# Stump Grinder kits



## cvcook (Feb 23, 2009)

Is there anywhere that sells kits or plans to build a small stump grinder, since I don't grind many stumps it just wouldn't be feasible to buy one and I'm tired of renting.
Thanks, Charlie


----------



## BC WetCoast (Feb 24, 2009)

Find a beater and rebuild it. The intial cost would be low and would save you building the frame and designing the hydraulics. You're going to spend the money on hydraulics and motor anyways.

I've seen self-propelled under $6K and tow behinds under $3k. What are you looking for?


----------



## cvcook (Feb 24, 2009)

Just a small tow behind, the stumps around here usually under 30"


----------



## arbor pro (Feb 24, 2009)

You can pick up a 630b or 665a for $5k or less and they should need little overhauling. for less money, you can expect to stick some of your own cash into fixing it up but, to get a decent machine, in the long run, you're going to need to put up about $5k to end up with something that does the job without constantly giving you grief. These machines take a beating. Less than $5k investment just doesn't get you much to do the job right. Of course, you can always spend less than that but, you will get what you pay for.

You could also consider an alpine magnum that runs off of a chainsaw powerhead. If most of your stumps are small, that would only set you back about $3500 new, even less if you find a used one. Wouldn't want to do 30" stumps all day with one though...


----------



## gr8scott72 (Feb 24, 2009)

arbor pro said:


> You could also consider an alpine magnum that runs off of a chainsaw powerhead. If most of your stumps are small, that would only set you back about $3500 new, even less if you find a used one. Wouldn't want to do 30" stumps all day with one though...



They are actually closer to $4,500 new. I just sold mine for about $2,500. It was a slightly used demo unit when I got it and I only used it about 3 times.


----------



## BewtifulTreeMan (Feb 25, 2009)

Trying to fabricate or build a stumper sounds like more trouble then its worth to me.

I picked up my Vermeer 630A for $1600 and I have seen them go for $1200. I got my 13hp Praxis for $1800 (like new), not the greatest machine, but if you keep those teeth sharp it cuts pretty darn fast. That machine paid for itself in under a month. It's hard labor running one of these but i feel like i can get in and out doing 16" and smaller stumps faster then the self propelled guys. I sorta wish i got a Blue Bird/Husky instead of the Praxis, because the Blue Bird/Husky has a larger disk which would be helpful in cutting deep. I have seen a Blue Bird listed on craigslist for $1000. Now is the time to get a good deal on a grinder - people are hurting for cash.


----------

